# What's up with Dirk?



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

<center><image src=http://www.orlandosentinel.com/media/photo/2003-10/9712654.jpg></center>


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

He's suffering from giraffe tongue.

And seems to be strangely aroused...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is one of those pics that would be funny for lots of people to caption:yes:


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

Why the long face? Let me fix that pouting. Look at me! I didn't cut my hair all summer! Turn around and tell me if you like it!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, dirk get muscles.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If sticking the tounge out worked for MJ, maybe it can work for dirk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's all about love man... the love.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

After spending the offseason working with German Wrestlers, Dirk learned a few new moves. Here he tries the fishhook on Lue.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

(LOTR Orc Style)

MAN FLESH!!! hmmmm


----------

